# Nutro Food Article from Consumer Affairs.com



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Article


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I dont feed Nutro, but thank you for posting!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I posted this here :thumbsup: Scary eh?

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=32986


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I also don't know if it's nutro or not, but better safe than sorry, I'm glad I took Coby off of this and will never go back.
Thanks for posting the link, it's good to know more attention on the issue is being drawn.


----------

